# Where the best grocery deals are?



## CanadianCapitalist (Mar 31, 2009)

It would be interesting to see where you think the best grocery deals are. I realize this is very dependent on location. I live in Ottawa and some of the local stores may be unknown to residents of other cities.

In Ottawa, the local grocery store options where I live are:

1. Loblaws: Groceries at Loblaws seems not only expensive but also wilted and not very fresh. We typically avoid buying groceries here.

2. Costco: Not always the cheapest and available only in bulk in most cases. Since produce perishes quickly, buying bulk tends to lead to a lot of it just thrown away.

3. Produce Depot: A local store that has fresh produce and cheap prices. Unfortunately, if you shop here, you'll also have to shop elsewhere for other household items. We tend to do our grocery shopping here every week and bulk up on other items at Costco or Loblaws.

4. Farm Boy: Fresh produce but not the cheapest prices, so we shop here rarely.


----------



## purplesnow (Apr 3, 2009)

In Markham, ON, I find No Frills is quite cheap. However, you may not find some of the items there, ie: fresh seafood. Asian supermarket is also quite cheap.


----------



## brad (May 22, 2009)

I agree that Asian and other ethnic markets are often quite cheap and can have good-quality stuff. There are some great Middle Eastern markets in Montréal (eg. Marché Adonis) where you can often find good produce at great prices.Same goes for Asian and Caribbean markets here in town.

Personally, though, food is the one area where I tend to splurge a bit. I'm a pretty serious cook, and follow the minimalist principle that you don't have to do anything fancy to have a great meal if you start with excellent ingredients. So I tend to look for quality first and don't pay much attention to price unless something's way out of line, like the $4.50-a-head fresh garlic I saw last week, imported from Provence. But there are just two of us at home; if we had a few kids I'd probably pay more attention to price.


----------



## canadianbanks (Jun 5, 2009)

Costco and Loblaws here in Toronto.


----------



## canabiz (Apr 4, 2009)

I was a regular shopper at the Real Canadian Superstore and then Loblaws when we moved to the South of Ottawa. I was trying to accumulate the PC Points and besides they were fairly close to our residence. 

But I agree with CC, Loblaws prices are higher than some other shops and the PC points won't help much if your weekly grocery bills are consistently 10 or 20% higher than other places.

I am now frequenting Food Basics, it's a simple shop with good prices. They don't have as many choices and selections as the big boys (Metro/Loblaws/Sobeys) but if prices are your only concern then it shouldn't matter...

I can't wait for Safeway to expand to Ontario, they have all kinds of AirMiles promos...at least it will provide some more competition because Independents, Real Canadian Superstore and Loblaws are all under 1 roof...


----------



## HaroldCrump (Jun 10, 2009)

Ever since our local Wal*Mart converted to a Supercenter (like in the US), I have pretty much stopped shopping anywhere else for groceries.
Wal*Mart prices for meats, vegetables and fruits are anywhere between 5% to 10% less for most items.
Sometimes, Superstore or FoodBasics will have a great deal on a particular item and I might go over just for that 1 item, but usually it's more efficient to buy all groceries from one store so I just end up going to Wal*Mart everytime.


----------



## Bullseye (Apr 5, 2009)

In the west GTA, there is a small grocery chain called Zarky's. They mainly specialize in upscale items and prepared meals, but they also have regular sales with amazingly low prices. My guess is that these are loss-leader items meant to bring you in to buy other things, and that the loss is big.

Some examples;

6oz Fillet mignon - $1.75 each
Wild blueberries - $6 for 2 lbs
Gourmet handmade burgers - $12 for 16

I live very close to one, and go there fairly often to stock my freezer. 

This is part of how we manage to feed four for less than $5/day, as discussed here;

http://colourfulmoney.com/food/how-to-eat-healthy-and-nutritious-meals-for-only-5-a-day/


----------



## Ben (Apr 3, 2009)

Bullseye said:


> This is part of how we manage to feed four for less than $5/day, as discussed here;


$5/day for 4 - that's impressive! I figure we're probably around $8/day for 2.

My wife takes care of the "where to buy groceries", and it's a big game to her. She goes through the flyers every Friday night / Sat morning and makes the plan on where to shop that week - usually in 2 places. WalMart, Superstore, Food Basics, and a non-chain grocery store. Never A&P - overpriced. Used to shop at No Frills in school, but there isn't one in my town.

We're big on planning the meals for the next week, and buying groceries to suit those meals exactly. Less waste.


----------



## The_Number (Apr 3, 2009)

Bullseye said:


> This is part of how we manage to feed four for less than $5/day, as discussed here;


Wow. That puts me in shame. My average grocery + dining last week was $16/day for just one (I did some bulk buying though.)


----------



## homeinboca (Jun 5, 2009)

Just like anything else, you have to watch your prices. I carefully look for products that are on sale at each store. There are usually a few very good deals and I go get just these and buy in bulk to save alot of $$ over time.


----------



## hylaride (Jun 11, 2009)

Being fortunate enough to live 4 blocks from it, Chinatown and Kensington Market in downtown Toronto tend to offer the best prices for fresh produce, meats, and poultry. However, processed staples (ie chips, cereal, granola bars, etc) tend to be more.

Some people may not like the crowds, either.


----------



## Alexandra (Apr 3, 2009)

I also tend to frequent Chinatown in Toronto for my fresh fruits and veggies - they far and away the best prcies in town. You just have to wash very carefully at home, as the places aren't the cleanest in town.


----------



## Bullseye (Apr 5, 2009)

Ben said:


> $5/day for 4 - that's impressive! I figure we're probably around $8/day for 2.
> 
> My wife takes care of the "where to buy groceries", and it's a big game to her. She goes through the flyers every Friday night / Sat morning and makes the plan on where to shop that week - usually in 2 places. WalMart, Superstore, Food Basics, and a non-chain grocery store. Never A&P - overpriced. Used to shop at No Frills in school, but there isn't one in my town.
> 
> We're big on planning the meals for the next week, and buying groceries to suit those meals exactly. Less waste.


Yep, I do the flyer scan every week as well. I make a list of good sales, and then make sure I pass by those stores on the way home from work during the following week (without using more gas!). 

Stores that regularly run of sale stock the first day get dropped from my list, don't want to waste my time with them (Food Basics and Sobeys are regular offenders).

P.S. tonight was curried wild salmon (stocked up at $3.99 for four fillets), with spiced rice. About $.50 more for the cup of rice, plus onion, garlic, ginger (all very cheap and healthy), and the spices.


----------

